

A Dark Room's unique journey from the web to iOS - amirrajan
http://gamasutra.com/view/news/212230/A_Dark_Rooms_unique_journey_from_the_web_to_iOS.php

======
amirrajan
A more detailed account of the journey for those that are interested:
[http://amirrajan.net/a-dark-
room/#adarkroomstory](http://amirrajan.net/a-dark-room/#adarkroomstory)

